# Vibes for Syd



## pistolpete (1 September 2015)

Been to the vets today and my 15 year old moggy has shadows on his lungs. Vet says it's causing fluid build up so drained 150mls off his chest and we have tablets to reduce it's return but he looks old sad and tired. So gutting, had him since 8 weeks old. Don't think it will be long. Dear old soul still eating well so don't want to give up until he does


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 September 2015)

Sending love and hugs to you both.  Must be so hard seeing him like it.


----------



## chillipup (1 September 2015)

Sending good vibes for both you and Syd


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 September 2015)

Vibes for him, it's so sad when they have that old sad tired look  hopefully he'll perk up once he feels a bit more comfy


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 September 2015)

i know how you feel    we lost Mich 4 weeks ago to cancer.   loads vibes and keep fingers and toes crossed


----------



## stormclouds (2 September 2015)

Sending lots of vibes. Hopefully once he's feeling the effects of the draining he'll pick up a bit xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 September 2015)

I hope that Syd improves. *vibes*

We have one with congestive heart failure who originally had shocking x-rays showing loads of fluid on his lungs. With the right tablets he has improved so much and now you wouldn't know how ill he really is. Just incase it is helpful, our boy is on Pred, Fortekor and Furosemide.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 September 2015)

any news??


----------



## pistolpete (4 September 2015)

He is very poorly, still eating steak and ham. Don't want to give up until he does but wonder if I am being kind? Really hoping he tells me he feels better soon or a lot worse so it's easier to decide. Tough. I hate this.


----------



## pistolpete (5 September 2015)

RIP little man.


----------



## Blanche (5 September 2015)

RIP Syd .(((((Hugs))))) for you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 September 2015)

RIP Syd.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 September 2015)

So sorry.  RIP little man. X


----------



## HashRouge (5 September 2015)

RIP Sid, so sorry for you OP


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (9 September 2015)

So very sad for you, but I do love to hear of cats who have been so loved and cared for, RIP beautiful cat and hugs for you xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 September 2015)

So sorry



I Was praying he would pull through.   

Rip little man &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## pines of rome (10 September 2015)

So sorry, I also lost my little Syd, over a year ago now to the same thing. I knew then that when the fluid started to build up, it was only a matter of time. I kept him as long as I could, but he had a fit and I knew it was time. I spent his last night with him on the sofa and let him go in the morning, he was purring as they put him to sleep!


----------

